# Good day out



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I got off the plane from Australia and my girls had my bags already packed for the week. I took a shower and my oldest drove us all to the gorge. I pretty much slept the whole drive and night. I hate time zone changes! We woke up to some of the best lake trout fishing I've ever had in over 20 years fishing for them. Being middle of the week and not a holiday weekend there wasn't any other boats. I've actually never seen it so quiet. We didn't have any wind so this ment we could fish however we wanted. It however didn't honestly matter what we used over the next three days because the fish bit it. My favorite way was jigging. My girls got our first double jigging. Makenzie hooked up first and then while she was fighting the fish lindsay hooked up. Makenzies fish was about 15 lbs. Lindsays ended up being her personal best at 25 lbs. My all time personal best is only 25 lbs and I caught it when I was 26 years old. We released everything over 10 lbs and ended up keeping 3.






































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Man you guys have had an epic year fishing! Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Division of wildlife should get an "A" rating when it comes to fish in utah. It seems no mater what lake you fish there are great opportunities to catch trophy fish in every species. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!!

That looks like a Trophy boat.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You all are having an awesome year. Nice macks! 

Where to next?


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Holy smokes what an awesome time!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Catherder said:


> You all are having an awesome year. Nice macks!
> 
> Where to next?


I think we might be taking the canoe to utah lake or jordan river for catfish on monday. We need to get mud cats, channels, crappie, walleye off the girls bucket list. I have always wanted to float the jordan river from utah lake to the great salt lake. I know we will have to do it in stages because of water depth or access but that would be fun exploring and fishing rarely fished spots.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like great fun. Check your PM's.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow. Looks like some great fishing! I'm used to the 1 or 2 lb fish. And the size of a 15lb or 25lb fish is unreal.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

What a trip! Congrats.

cant beat that shuttle shuttle service from the ap!!


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome Scott - congrats to you and your daughters. Those are some awesome fish!!


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow. Some nice fish. I fished for lake trout a lot as a kid in northern Minnesota, miss it quite a bit. What kind of set ups are you using when jigging and how deep?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

mrkrik said:


> Wow. Some nice fish. I fished for lake trout a lot as a kid in northern Minnesota, miss it quite a bit. What kind of set ups are you using when jigging and how deep?


We just use bait casting poles with 15 lb fluorocarbon line and fish where ever they show up on the graph. Usually 60 to 120 feet. If I did it over I'd put spider wire on and fluorocarbon line leaders. Some times it can be hard to get hook ups with line stretch.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

swbuckmaster said:


> We just use bait casting poles with 15 lb fluorocarbon line and fish where ever they show up on the graph. Usually 60 to 120 feet. If I did it over I'd put spider wire on and fluorocarbon line leaders. Some times it can be hard to get hook ups with line stretch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That will definitely help. That's the way to go when jigging deep. That's a lot of line out for just monofilament.

What type of jigs? Any bait?

We use to do a lot of jigging with large bucktails and large lures called Swedish Pimples. Put a strip of sucker minnow on them and they were awesome. Jigging is a lot of fun.

Congrats on the fish and fun with the family.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Man, one of these day's I'm gonna get my $#!* together and be as good a dad as you. We're headed out there for the first time over the 4th of July weekend, hoping to catch a Lake Trout or 2, should be fun even if we don't. Need to stop making excuses and just go more. Always enjoy your posts in the mean time.


----------

